# "New England Waterfalls" by Parsons - Reviews?



## riverc0il (Mar 27, 2004)

MtnMagic's post in another topic about high water and it being a good time to check out waterfalls got me thinking to a new book about new england waterfalls.  i haven't seen it in any bookstores yet (that i've been in at least), but it was published july 2003.  has any one purchased it or taken a look through it and have an opinion.  bolnick's book is of course the standard for the white mountains, but how does this one measure up in comparision?  i'm unfamiliar with hiking outside of the white mountains and new hampshire, but would be interested in adding a resource to my library to discover some new falls within 3-4 hours driving time of boston.

New England Waterfalls by Greg Parsons and Kate Watson


----------



## gparsons66 (Apr 14, 2004)

*New England Waterfalls Book*

I think it's a great book! 

-Greg Parsons


----------



## maverickdave (Apr 14, 2004)

Steve-

Despite my looking for waterfall help in the other NE Waterfalls thread, I think this is a great book.  I lived near Hartford for a couple of years, and my girlfirend and I used New England Waterfalls to find a few different hikes.  I haven't read the Bolnick book, but I'd definitely recommend this one to get an idea of where the waterfalls are, what they're like (shape, size, beauty, etc...), and how to get to them.  The one thing that would've made the book a lot better for me would've been color pictures of the falls, but I'm sure that would've made the book much more expensive, so it's not a bad tradeoff.

and as a slight aside, the reason I had to ask for more advice in the other thread was that it's a very particular waterfall trip.  If we were just going for the sake of seeing a waterfall, the book would've been plenty of info.

Hope that helped!
-Dave


----------



## Stephen (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: New England Waterfalls Book*



			
				gparsons66 said:
			
		

> I think it's a great book!
> 
> -Greg Parsons



Classic.  :lol:  Your sense of humor is enough to make me go look for the book now! 

-Stephen


----------



## jjmcgo (Jun 10, 2004)

Yo, G.P., that Kate Watson is a great writer!!!!

Seriously, thank you and what are you working on next?


----------

